# Don't Shop Hungry..



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, my momma warned me not to go grocery shopping when hungry. I guess the same applies to the B&M. I just needed some butane and an Opus X Perfecxion No. 5 or four. Anywho, I took my want list along with me just in case something caught my fancy. I'd tell me wife that they just jumped off the shelf into my hands, but she was with me (limit of 2 on the Opi, so 2 for her and 2 for me). 

If you remember, she gave me a beautiful humidor for my birthday last month and I've been shopping the devil site to help fill it, but wanted to get some singles for variety and tasting.

The receipt says 'with discount you saved $11.46'. Boy, it sure costs a lot of money to afford those kind of savings. 
Enough of my rambling, here's the roster:
AVO XO Intermezzo
La Aurora Perferido Maduro
La Aurora 100 Años
CAO America Anthem
CAO Brazilia Box Press
RP Summer Selection Lancero
God of Fire 2006 Carlito
Opus X Perfecxion #5 (x4)
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro
Saint Luis Rey Maduro
Butane (x2)

This'll hold me off until the devil site's delivery arrives and that'll have to be it for the purchases for a while. whew...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

What momma don't know....won't hurt her!!! That is a great pick up there!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

p.s.-any recommendations on how to keep the CAO America? Should I take it out of the coffin, so it'll fit in the humi?


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Great selection!! Which are you going to smoke first or are you gonna put them all away..

I took my CAO outta the coffin..


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> Great selection!! Which are you going to smoke first or are you gonna put them all away..
> 
> I took my CAO outta the coffin..


Still getting over a cold, so might not smoke anything tonight. If I change my mind, I may go for one of my Master Blend 3s or the RP Lancero. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dang man ! nice score , im sure that was a pretty penny


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super selection Patrick!*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Momma said there'd be days like this


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice. I will have to remember to get extras next time for my wife.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow. What a nice haul. I hope the wife didn't give you the silent treatment on the way home.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Same thing happens to me everytime I go to the B&M.Nice pickups!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wozers. very nice selection


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

You have the makings of a mighty fine humidor there.
I'd recommend adding some LaRiqueza - they are yummy!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

geez man!!i bet it feels nice to get all hose sticks...especially in one purchase!!haha


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Man your B&M has the good stuff


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome selection!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent picks! :dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

AUwSOME sticks


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice sticks


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Great pick of stick. They all look so good....:dribble:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup on the butane. The smokes are pretty good too. :lol:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate to be the one to tell you but you gained alot of weight brother .. great Pickup


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice selection. My 2 cents: keep the Anthem in the coffin.


----------



## la aurora (Aug 21, 2007)

Great job a lot of good smokes there, life is to short to smoke bad cigars.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

holy cow i gotta make sure i not hungry when i go to the local B&M


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

nice selection!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups :dribble::dribble:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy...


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Great pickup.
An interesting selection, I think you'll find the Intermezzo a total change from the Opus X and DPG JJs
Colin


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pick up!! I see a few "new" favourites of me!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's quite a funny story. But great choices.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Always nice to shop on a empty stomach. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow you hit the jackpot
i wish i had such a well stocked b&M
of course i would be much poorer :lol:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice choices!

That summer collection lancero is a great cigar, I wish it wasn't a limited run!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats funny 
Nice sticks
11.46 saved if that was 10% I would say you did very well/


----------

